# Some Science Stuff About Dropletts



## Alex (7/8/14)

*WHO WANTS TO LEARN SOMETHING ABOUT DROPLET DANCING IN PG?!?!?*
by  OPKyleRhodes  · 7 hours ago

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/8/14)

Ok, and this means?


----------



## Alex (7/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Ok, and this means?


 
Surface tension lies behind these beautiful interactions between liquid droplets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/8/14)

Alex said:


> Surface tension lies behind these beautiful interactions between liquid droplets.



Thank you, but i'm still a bit dumb

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MarkK (7/8/14)

this is how life comes about all by itself  

ENERGY is EVERY WHERE
E=mc2

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (7/8/14)

Thanks for sharing @Alex you just turned my morning around

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (9/8/14)

I could stare at this all day long... 
The red dots are like assassins and really don't like green dots, the other colours are in on it too 
Blue is a slow and silent killer
Yellow is dynamic and agile, fast and will even split to chase 2 at a time 
Green is unfortunately just cannon fodder
Orange seems to be an instigator, it starts an interaction and backs off

LoL personality/character/behaviour in droplets of food colouring in pg. Huh.
The more you understand about the life the more questions it raises...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nightfearz (9/8/14)

Maybe not all day, but i can stare for a while.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

